# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Welches ist der schönste Tod?

## Carola-Elke

editiert

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=260

----------


## Ulrich

> [...]
> Die Mehrzahl der Patienten erlebt die Erkrankung als wenig bis überhaupt nicht bedrohlich (76%).
> Als häufigste Belastungen im Krankheitsverlauf werden u.a. genannt
> die Diagnose Krebs (41,3%),
> die Ungewissheit über den Krankheitsverlauf (24,1%),
> Impotenz, sexuelle Probleme (11,4%) und
> Inkontinenz (7,6%).
> 11,4% zeigen eine mittlere und 3,5% eine hohe Ängstlichkeit.
> 4,3% eine mittlere und 2,5% eine hohe Depressivität .
> Die Prävalenz für eine Posttraumatische Belastungsstörung liegt entsprechend den verwendeten Instrumenten zwischen 2,0% und 4,2%.


Danke Carola-Elke,
die von dir wiedergegebene Statistik spiegelt ziemlich genau mein Empfinden wieder und der Vortrag in Offenbach stellte die psychische Seite von Inkontinenzproblemen, die psychische Beschädigung durch sexuelle Probleme und die posttraumatischen Belastungsstörungen in den Vordergrund. Und traf dabei bei mir nicht den Nerv der Sache.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Bisher habe ich immer geglaubt, die schönste Art zu sterben sei es, im himmlischen Schlaf in hohem Alter zu entschlummern.


Das Leben ist wie ein Theaterstück. Es kommt nicht darauf an wie lange es dauert, sondern wie gut es gespielt wird.

WW

----------


## kalloc

Was sagt uns die von Carola-Elke zitierte Veröffentlichung von Mehnert et al.? Ich meine, so gut wie nichts! Die 350 Patienten, deren Antworten ausgewertet wurden, sind in ihrer Altersstruktur sehr inhomogen, der durchschnittliche Befragungszeitpunkt liegt bei 2 Jahren nach der OP, reicht von 0 Wochen bis 9 Jahren und ist alles andere als normalverteilt (SD 182 Wochen bei Mittelwert 114 Wochen)! Wenn man jemanden, der nicht inkontinent ist danach befragt, wie sehr ihn das Problem der Inkontinenz psychisch belastet, ist die Antwort vorhersehbar. Dass Impotenz für die jüngeren von uns eher eine psychische Belastung darstellt als für die älteren, scheint mir auf der Hand zu liegen. Eine Auswertung nach Altersclustern wäre hier sicher sinnvoll gewesen. Dass Ängstlichkeit und Depressionen bei beschwerdefreien (?) Patienten mit zeitlicher Entfernung von der Diagnose abnehmen, ist eigentlich zu erwarten. Auch hier wäre eine differenzierte Betrachtungsweise angebracht gewesen, zumal die hohen Standardabweichungen bei beiden Parametern eine reduzierte Aussage über den Mittelwert nicht zulassen. Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn mit statistisch sauberen Methoden mindestens die Einfüsse Alter, Zeit, Schwere der Erkrankung als Variablen in solchen Untersuchungen berücksichtigt würden. Übrigens: wenn man mich fragte ob mich meine Krankheit depressiv macht, würde ich dies zweifellos verneinen. Dass der Gedanke an die Erkrankung mein ständiger Begleiter ist und wohl auch bleiben wird und das Leben nie mehr sein wird wie es war muss ich wohl so akzeptieren.

----------


## Ulrich

> Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn mit statistisch sauberen Methoden mindestens die Einfüsse Alter, Zeit, Schwere der Erkrankung als Variablen in solchen Untersuchungen berücksichtigt würden.


Der Vortrag in Offenbach hat überhaupt nicht nach Alter, verstrichener Zeit seit Therapiebeginn, Schwere der Erkrankung usw. differenziert. Er hat sich auch ausschließlich auf Ehepaare und Großfamilien bezogen. Singles (die es im Alter gehäuft gibt) kamen in dem Vortrag überhaupt nicht vor.Daß Carola-Elke uns über die Statistik informiert, finde ich verdienstvoll. Jeder der eine bessere kennt, möge sie hier plazieren bzw. den Verweis darauf. Kritik an einer Statistik ist selbstverständlich trotzdem erlaubt.

----------


## Ulrich

> [...]Übrigens: wenn man mich fragte ob mich meine Krankheit depressiv macht, würde ich dies zweifellos verneinen. Dass der Gedanke an die Erkrankung mein ständiger Begleiter ist und wohl auch bleiben wird und das Leben nie mehr sein wird wie es war muss ich wohl so akzeptieren.


Mag sein, daß die Krebserkrankung für die meisten den Anstroß dafür gibt, sich mit ihrer eigenen Sterblichkeit zu befassen?

Aber - mit zunehmendem Alter - wenn es nicht der Krebs wäre, dann wäre es irgendwann bestimmt irgendetwas anderes, was dich auf deine eigene Sterblichkeit hinweist. 

Oder du wünschst dir einen plötzlichen völlig unerwarteten schnellen Tod, wobei du dich damit vorher nicht auseinandersetzen mußt?

----------


## kalloc

Hallo Ulrich B., 
ad1: mein Einwurf bezog sich auf die vorher von Carola-Elke in einer anderen Rubrik zitierte Literatur. Die Fragestellung in einem Fragebogen (hier nach der Depression) antizipiert häufig bereits eine bestimmte Antwort und schreit oft schon nach einer fehlinterpretierenden Aussage (hier: ganz wenig Prostatakrebspatienten haben Angst bzw. Depressionen), die dann als "wissenschaftlich erwiesen" verbreitet wird. Was mich zur Zeit bewegt, ist eher der Gedanke ob es vielleicht zu einem Rezidiv kommt oder ob sich die Vorraussetzungen für die von Dir favorisierte Todesvariante  :Blinzeln:  wieder einstellen und erst nachrangig die Überlegung, wie ich gerne sterben möchte. Somit wäre mein Beitrag besser unter "psychische Krankheitsbewältigung" stehen geblieben, als jetzt unter "welches ist der schönste Tod?" zu erscheinen.
ad2: ich bin für jeden Literaturhinweis dankbar. Deshalb vor allem lese ich hier. Leider stelle ich immer wieder fest, dass es kaum epidemiologische oder, wie hier, psychologische Quellen gibt, die statistisch sauber aufgearbeitet sind (meist zu geringe Fallzahlen und nicht vergleichbare oder ungleichgewichtig zusammengestzte Patientenkohorten). Was u.a. die Frage aufwirft, ob nicht ein umfassendes Krebsregister mit den Krankheitsverläufen aller Krebspatienten über einen langen Beobachtungszeitraum (wie es in der paediatrischen Onkologie existiert) sinnvoll wäre.

----------


## Carola-Elke

editiert

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=260

----------


## kalloc

Seltsam: der Beitrag von Carola-Elke auf den sich meine Zuschriften bezog und ihre Antwort darauf sind (nicht ganz) spurlos verschwunden. Falls sie wieder gefunden werden, lassen sich unsere Gedankengänge vielleicht wieder zusammenführen? Wo auch immer.

----------


## Paul-Georg

Hallo Carola-Elke,
deine Statistik verwundert mich in einigen Bereichen.
Ich kann nur aus eigner Erfahrung dazu etwas sagen:
Ich habe die Erkrankung nach der Diagnose als sehr bedrohlich empfunden.
Meine Psyche (und nicht nur meine) fiel so tief in ein Loch, wie ich es nie für möglich gehalten hätte. Jedoch habe ich mich davon relativ schnell erholt, leider die Familie nicht.
Die allergrößte Belastung für mich ist jetzt, Verlust der Potenz.
Alles andere sind für mich dagegen "Penats".
Diese Woche im Krankenhaus auf der Urologie habe ich zwei Patienten gesprochen, bei denen erst vor kurzen die Diagnose gestellt wurde, bei einem PSA Wert weit unter meinen, die nur bei einem Urologen gewesen sind und sich innerhalb von Wochen operieren ließen.
Jetzt, - wo alles zu spät ist- kommen ihnen große Bedenken.
Einer sagte wörtlich zu mir:" ich bin 62 und ich habe immer noch gerne ge...., meine Frau auch, ich weis nicht wie es weitergehen soll, der Oberarzt hat zu mir gesagt, eine schonende op wäre nicht möglich gewesen, aber ich solle mich damit abfinden,ich wäre schließlich 62 Jahre."
Zitat ende.
Da geht mir der Hut hoch.
Für mich ist alles eine Frage der Lebensqualität, und für mich gehört dazu,
das ich auch in Punkto Sexualität weiterhin ein vernünftiges Leben führen kann.
Achso, eines hat sich nach der Diagnose bei mir verändert, (worauf ich aber gerne verzichtet  hätte, wenn diese blöde Diagnose dafür nicht wäre)
Ich bin ruhiger, ausgeglichener geworden und erlebe jeden Tag insbesondere mit meiner Familie bewußter.
Irgendwann werde ich mir die Frage stellen, ob es das Wert war, wobei ich denke die Antwort wird ja sein.
Paul-Georg

----------


## HorstK

Hallo Winfried,
warum ist Dein persönliches Profil gelöscht?
Jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr in welcher Ecke in Franken Du lebst!
Alles Gute und Servus,
HorstK

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo Paul-Georg.

du glaubst gar nicht, wie gut ich dich verstehen kann. Wenn du mein Profil liest, weißt du warum.

Diese eine Statistik gibt ja nicht automatisch meine Erfahrungen wieder.
Damals habe ich gedacht, ich veröffentliche sie, denn es gibt solche empirischen Untersuchungen auf diesem Gebiet bisher viel zu wenige, und danach sollte drüber diskutiert werden.
Wie du sehen kannst, gab es hinterher durchaus kontroverse Stimmen.
Dabei mag auch das Alter der Befragten eine Rolle gespielt haben, neben zahlreichen anderen Aspekten. Es bestand kein Anspruch auf ein repräsentatives Ergebnis, das die Aspekte eines Jeden darstellen kann.

Was du am besten machen sollst, kann dir kein Außenstehender raten, wenn die Sexualität für dich persönlich einen besonders hohen Stellenwert besitzt.
Immerhin lebst du in einer festen Partnerschaft, bist verheiratet. 

Stell dir vor, du wärst Single und erst 47. 
Und doch hat "er" sich operieren lassen - frage mich nicht, ob er es nicht bereut. Aber ich glaube, das Gefühl, in ihm hätte sich der Tumor weiter ausbreiten können, hätte ihn auch zur Verzweiflung gebracht.

Ob es sich lohnt - das kann dir keiner garantieren.

Viel Glück und die richtige Entscheidung wünscht dir,

Carola-Elke
__________________________________________________  __________

Der Vollständigkeit halber, hier noch einmal der Originalbeitrag:

*Hallo liebe Betroffene,*

angeregt durch Ulrichs Beitrag über den psychologischen Vortrag in Offenbach zum Thema "Krankheitsbewältigung", möchte ich eine kleine Statistik zur Diskussion veröffentlichen, über die ich mir für mich selbst seit Tagen Gedanken mache. Mich haben diese Zahlen ziemlich überrascht.

*Stimmen eurer Meinung nach die folgenden veröffentlichten Zahlen so ungefähr mit euren Beobachtungen überein oder seid ihr anderer Ansicht?*

Über ein paar offene Worte zu dem Thema würde ich mich freuen und ich bin sicher, sie könnten auch Erleichterung bieten, weil hier Gleichgesinnte jedem sich äußernden Betroffenen Gehör schenken werden.

Schöne Grüsse und danke an jeden, der etwas zu diesem Thema beitragen möchte!

*Posttraumatische Belastungsstörung, Angst und Depressivität bei Patienten mit Prostatakrebs* 

A Mehnert1, P Cao1, M Graefen2, H Huland2, U Koch1 
http://www.thieme-connect.com/ejourn.../s-2005-863401


*Ergebnisse:*

*Die Mehrzahl der Patienten erlebt die Erkrankung als wenig bis überhaupt nicht bedrohlich (76%).*

*Als häufigste Belastungen im Krankheitsverlauf werden u.a. genannt* 

*die Diagnose Krebs (41,3%),* 

*die Ungewissheit über den Krankheitsverlauf (24,1%),*

*Impotenz, sexuelle Probleme (11,4%) und* 

*Inkontinenz (7,6%).*

*11,4% zeigen eine mittlere und 3,5% eine hohe Ängstlichkeit.*

*4,3% eine mittlere und 2,5% eine hohe Depressivität .*

*Die Prävalenz für eine Posttraumatische Belastungsstörung liegt entsprechend den verwendeten Instrumenten zwischen 2,0% und 4,2%.*
*__________________________________________________ _____________________*


*Hintergrund:* 
Prostatakrebs stellt mit 40600 Neuerkrankungen pro Jahr in Deutschland die häufigste maligne Tumorerkrankung beim Mann dar.
Empirische Arbeiten zu Fragen der Art und Häufigkeit psychischer Belastungen und solcher Faktoren, die die Reaktionen auf und den Umgang mit der Erkrankung und Behandlung beeinflussen, sind für diese Patientengruppe bisher selten (Balderson & Towell, 2004) und stellen das Ziel der vorliegenden Studie dar.

*Methodik:* 
In Kooperation mit der Universitätsklinik für Urologie wurden *511 Prostatakrebspatienten* während der ambulanten Nachsorge mit folgenden standardisierten Fragebögen befragt (Rücklaufquote 69,7%): Posttraumatic Stress Disorder Checklist.
Die Patienten sind im Mittel 64 Jahre alt, die Mehrzahl ist verheiratet (88%), hat die mittlere Reife (32%) und ist berentet (65%). 
Das häufigste Tumorstadium ist Stadium II (68%), PSA-Wert M=9,6 ng/ml. 
Die Zeit zwischen Operation (Prostatektomie) und Assessmentzeitpunkt beträgt M=114 Wochen.


*Psycho-Onkologie*


Hallo Kalloc,

ich denke, Ulrich hat verstanden, warum ich diese kleine Statistik hier zur Diskussion veröffentlichen wollte und ich finde deine Einwände und die Kritik begrüßenswert, denn unterschiedliche Meinungen sind gerade gefragt.

Das Thema der "Psycho-Onkologie" existiert erst seit ca. 20 Jahren in Deutschland und es fehlen detaillierte Datenerhebungen zu speziellen Krankheitsbildern. Immerhin war es ein kleiner Anfang, den man in Hamburg mit dieser Erhebung zu den psychischen Auswirkungen des Prostatakrebses auf Patienten veröffentlichte. Hoffentlich folgen weitere, besser geplante und durchgeführte Studien - da gebe ich dir sehr Recht.

Wenn dich das Thema der Psycho-Onkologie interessiert, empfehle ich dir dieses Manual des Tumorzentrums der Maximilian-Universität München http://www.krebsinfo.de/ki/empfehlun...oonkologie.pdf
zum tiefergehenden Studium - Achtung: Es enthält 204 Seiten!

Leichtere Kost, die zusammenfassend festhält: "Männer leiden anders", findet sich unter einer Veröffentlichung der Dt. Krebsgesellschaft: http://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/down...rag-Keller.pdf

Insgesamt wollte ich gerade darauf hinaus, dass es sehr schwer ist, die psychologische Situation von Betroffenen einheitlich und objektiv darzustellen, insbesondere weil sich hier im Forum selbstverständlich die unterschiedlichsten Altersklassen und Männer, die unterschiedlich schwer erkrankt sind, treffen und miteinander Erfahrungen austauschen.
Anscheinend bewegen sich viele Männer lieber auf sachlich-argumentativer Ebene als auf der emotionalen, die die Psycho-Onkologen interessierte.

Wenn man sich für PK in Zukunft ein multimodales Behandlungskonzept vorstellt und sich verschärft für die Errichtung von speziellen "PK-Kompetenzzentren" einsetzt, dann sollte man bedenken, dass auch dieses Ressort mit eingebracht werden wird, denn die Patienten werden öfter in rel. jungem Alter diagnostiziert und die Gefahr ist dann besonders gross, dass ihnen daraufhin die natürliche "Lebensperspektive", das eigene Lebensgefühl und sehr viel Unbeschwertheit verloren geht.

----------


## norbert77

Paul-Georg
Hallo, ich habe deinen Text gelesen, du sprichst mir aus den Laib. Ich, `49 J. habe große,große sorge ob ich je meine Potenz wiedererlange, es macht mich Psychisch Krank. Bin desshalb auch in Psychiatrischer Behandlung, aber Psychopharmaka sind nicht die Lösung. Lange werde ich diese Depressive Phase nicht mehr durchstehen. Medikamente wie Cialis, welche mir helfen könnten, werden von der GKV nicht übernommen, ich selbst kann sie mir nicht leisten. Ich bin in einem Dillemmer und sehr sehr oft verzweifelt. Dann kommen auch Suizidgedanken, vor allem Nachts, wenn ich aus verzweiflung nicht schlafen kann, natürlich auch, dass alleinsein. Meine OP-nerverhaltend war mitte Dezember `11, aber ich glaube schon nicht mehr an die aussage "nerverhaltend" es tut sich nichts !!!
Ich stelle mir oft schon die Frage, "Warum hat man mich nicht in Narkose für immer einschlafen lassen ?"
norbert77

----------


## Bernhard A.

Halo Norbert 77 !

Es gibt *zuverlässige* Generika (ca. 30 % der Originalkosten) aus Indien.

Bitte um Info, wenn Du Intresse hast.

Gruß
Berhard A.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Norbert,

letzter Eintrag im Profil von Paul Georg: Letzte Aktivität 02.03.2009 09:42...... Wer weiß, wie es Paul Georg inzwischen ergangen ist?

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo Norbert 77,

zu verzweifeln 7 Monate nach der Operation ist zu früh. Bin September 2010 operiert worden, Nerverhaltend, habe auch lange warten müssen.

Jetzt habe ich noch 8Tabletten Viagra a" 100mg rumliegen die ich schon seit Monaten nicht mehr benötige. Leider ist es bei mir im Moment so, das bei den Nächtlichen Erektionen das Glied so unangenehm nach oben verbiegt, das es schon schmerzhaft ist. Weiß nicht ob es daranl liegt das es durch die Penisverkürzung verursacht wird. Vor der OP hatte ich das Problem nicht, es war alles Kerzengerade.

Also verliere bitte die Hoffnung nicht.  "Es kommt bestimmt noch. Gerade in Deinem Alter. Bin 63.JAHRE Alt.

Schöne Grüße vom Berglöwen.

----------

